# Chapman Guitars 2017



## StrmRidr (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like they revamped the whole lineup. Some of the Pro models look really good and seem to have good specs (stainless steel frets, real hipshot bridge, real maple caps). It's also interesting that they have decided to completely remove rosewood from all of their guitars. Even the standard line comes with either Ebony or Maple.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 22, 2017)

there's ebony and ebony....like ebonized tight wood.
To me so far it's the most interesting line up i've seen. The V looks promising, the explo too. Good.


----------



## blacai (Jan 22, 2017)

funny (and false)


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2017)

I watched the video and I think they're killing it. Their Pro range will give Shecter a run for their money as they are basically cheaper for the same thing, at least in Europe. Guy above bitching about the price ou youtube is just spoiled. I wish that brand existed 225 years ago, I definitely needed it while now I don't really. I guess it's good for todays teenagers ^^


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2017)

I think they did extremely good and hit the nail on what to do with their brand. Everything looks amazing

WMI Korea is putting amazing guitars out there, this looks like a great example of what can be made there

LOVE the new carved tops. Ages ago I saw a video with a prototype and I GAS for it, I never liked much the ML-1 more like "meh", but with that carve now we are talking!

Love the Ebony/mapple approach (this due to the new regulations on rosewood). The blacker the fretboard the happier I am  

Also I really like they decided to use more colors, something I never liked much of them was the bare plain wood approach. Speaking of colors, I have never really though about the color orange for stains, but that ML-1 in orange got me like :O !!!! looks sooooo good with the all black hardware/pickups/neck in mate mmmmmmm. Also Im loving the stain fades in the ghostfret and Vs. interesting approach 

Also love that the ML-2 is now a carved/arched top. Nothing I hated most of an LP style guitar than being a flat top.

only only thing I would say is the why no more locking tunners?

they brag on the "we ask them to give us the very top of everything they can do", they even are using hipshot bridges, but then they dont use locking tunners? Only in the Rabea sig. At this point in time, it seems weird to me that they still decided to not use them, and I dont think its a cost related, I dont think they cost that much in order to decide not to use any. They are upgrading the whole line, why not? 

Either way, good for them


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 22, 2017)

I watched the NAMM video, and I have to say, I am impressed.

Ive kinda watched Rob Chapman come out with "meh" guitars in the beginning to what the sell today. I wish they sold more in the extended range area. But 7 and 8 strings still arent hugely marketable.

Like everyone else said the WMI factory puts out QUALITY! The brands they make are all fantastic, and great playing instruments.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 22, 2017)

They went from "I'm not fully satisfied with any of them" to "wonder which one I should buy first".


----------



## dirtool (Jan 22, 2017)

still can't stand the 12th inlay


----------



## TedEH (Jan 22, 2017)

I like where they're going with things... except that I haven't seen any mention of their 7-string options. I'm kinda worried those are going away, which is lame, cause I would have liked to try/get one eventually.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 22, 2017)

best stuff I've seen so far.
great line up.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 22, 2017)

very impressive aesthetics on these new models; really liking this new line up in terms of looks, design, and features.


----------



## TGN (Jan 22, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> I watched the video and I think they're killing it. Their Pro range will give Shecter a run for their money as they are basically cheaper for the same thing, at least in Europe. Guy above bitching about the price ou youtube is just spoiled. I wish that brand existed 225 years ago, I definitely needed it while now I don't really. I guess it's good for todays teenagers ^^



+1 to this.

Looks like a really nice lineup and with good value for the money.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow, some really nice looking stuff in the Pro series.


----------



## ASoC (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm down as .... with the Ghost Fret Pro. I hope the price is friendly enough.


----------



## curlyvice (Jan 22, 2017)

I will by the Bea baritone model this year. Probably another chapman as well. The SS frets and wood choices are killer specs. Maybe a ghost fret? It's the only explorer type guitar other than a legit explorer that I actually care for.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 22, 2017)

Chapman Guitars 2017 Range - A closer look (Chapman youtube)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooDQDscBKTg&t=0s


(Someone teach me how to embed videos, plz)


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2017)

TedEH said:


> I like where they're going with things... except that I haven't seen any mention of their 7-string options. I'm kinda worried those are going away, which is lame, cause I would have liked to try/get one eventually.



in the FAQ post they did in Instagram/facebook, they say they are going to make a voting in the fuure for a lefty model and a 7 string. Now that people can see the full range and specs they would be able to vote which model would become a 7 string. First voting would be for leftys in March I believe?, so 7 string would have to wait a fair bit. Specially since once the voting close, then they would have to make the batch order at WMI which might take like 6months or so, plus the designing part ect



Tisca said:


> Chapman Guitars 2017 Range - A closer look (Chapman youtube)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooDQDscBKTg&t=0s
> 
> ...



isntead of or [quote] tabs, you just add [MED...{}
[MEDIA=youtube]ooDQDscBKTg&t=0s[/MEDIA]


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 22, 2017)

Really excited for the baritone!


----------



## Forkface (Jan 22, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> I wish that brand existed 225 years ago, I definitely needed it while now I don't really. I guess it's good for todays teenagers ^^



im just going to assume youre a vampire.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 22, 2017)

Tisca said:


> They went from "I'm not fully satisfied with any of them" to "wonder which one I should buy first".



This perfectly sums up how I feel. Well said. I've always wanted to get one and support Chapman but I've never been 100% with any of their guitars. Usually they were just off in some way that kind of threw it for me but this new lineup, everything looks mint  probably be the year I pick one up lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2017)

The V, ML-1 Baritone, and ML-2.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 23, 2017)

I really like what they did. They listen to the customers. Nice colors, ss frets. Exclusion of the rosewood and making maple or ebony fretboards is a good idea.
BUT.
No locking tuners 
In that price range (800-1200£) you can buy some MIJ ibbys.
Comparing their lineup with the new Ibbys models i must say that Chapman really did step up but not quite on par yet imho.


----------



## Anquished (Jan 23, 2017)

Man i'm really happy with the changes they made to the ML2, definitely will be trying one. Also the new ghost fret's look amazing.

Fair play to them!


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 23, 2017)

Wolfhorsky said:


> In that price range (800-1200£) you can buy some MIJ ibbys.



it wasnt a real SSO tread until someone did the "you better off getting an Ibanez prestige" comment


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2017)

The Ibbies in that price range don't have locking tuners either. For 800 you 're getting an Iron Label, basically, whose quality has been by all reports widely inconsistent, and don't have locking tuners that I know of.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jan 23, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> it wasnt a real SSO tread until someone did the "you better off getting an Ibanez prestige" comment


LOL


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 23, 2017)

TedEH said:


> I like where they're going with things... except that I haven't seen any mention of their 7-string options. I'm kinda worried those are going away, which is lame, cause I would have liked to try/get one eventually.


Chappers did a FaceBook live video yesterday, where he said, that they'll look into possible 7-string models later this year through the voting system they've used on everything else. 
But yeah, Chapman is mostly 6-stringers


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2017)

As I said in previous threads I'm not big on Tele's but my god they nailed the ML-3 with the archtop.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 23, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> The Ibbies in that price range don't have locking tuners either. For 800 you 're getting an Iron Label, basically, whose quality has been by all reports widely inconsistent, and don't have locking tuners that I know of.


800-1200 pounds not euros or dollars - mind You. 
https://www.andertons.co.uk/p/RG652...rg652ahmfx-ngb-rg-prestige-nebula-green-burst
Very nice axe.
Just sayin'

And yes - now this is a proper sso thread when Ibbys are mentioned


----------



## Flamedmaple (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm also really impressed with what they have done for this year. Seems like a huge step up for Chapman. It looks like the pro line instruments are very well spec'd out, even with SS frets?  Like which other manufactureres even offer that within this price point? Certainly not many, if any lol. I've been wanting SS frets myself for a long time, and my next guitar will certainly feauture that. Unfortunately it won't be a Chapman though, i just can't stand reversed headstocks. However i really support Rob and everything he's doing and whiches him the best of luck in the future as well.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jan 23, 2017)

....the pro serie all look fantastic!! O_O


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2017)

oh great, brexit


----------



## pfizer (Jan 24, 2017)

Oooh la la, those look nice. I've always thought of Chapman as sort-of workhorse type guitars; simple, reliable, with a nice clean look.

Gotta say, they really stepped-up their game aesthetically with the 2017 line-up. These look really, really nice. The Rabea models look quite goofy, but it's exactly my type of goofy. The new ML1 Modern looks a bit like the KM6 Schecters, which isn't bad. But what really surprised me by how much I like its looks was the ML1 Classics. I'm not usually a Strat guy, but it looks super tasty in the White Dove color.


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jan 26, 2017)

pfizer said:


> The Rabea models look quite goofy, but it's exactly my type of goofy.



Goofy? They look amazing.


----------



## Johnjohn (Jan 26, 2017)

No locking tuners and most of all no sevens is sad concerning the pro series. Otherwise I would definitely get my first Chapman this year.

I thought KM-7 MK-II was alot for the money but the Chapman Pro's are starting to get into the same league by the looks of it.


----------



## Ludgate (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone know what brand of hardware is on the new Rabea regular scale model? They don't seem to mention that in any of the video run-throughs I've seen.

It's increasingly looking like a definite purchase for me though.


----------



## amonb (Feb 4, 2017)

Was anyone at NAMM and can actually comment on playing the new models? Great specs on paper and pretty videos is one thing, but lets get some SS.org players plugging one onto an amp...


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Feb 4, 2017)

They have done great job with 2017 lineup but I miss all natural models. It was something that separated Chapman from other brands in this price league. Im glad that I got one of the last ash ML-1 from Thomann in december.


----------



## Tisca (Feb 4, 2017)

primitiverebelworld said:


> They have done great job with 2017 lineup but I miss all natural models. It was something that separated Chapman from other brands in this price league. Im glad that I got one of the last ash ML-1 from Thomann in december.



I on the other hand thought they all looked unfinished. If the grain would've been nicer it could've worked.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 4, 2017)

Tisca said:


> I on the other hand thought they all looked unfinished. If the grain would've been nicer it could've worked.



agree here

the thing that started Chapman was the DIY kinda mentality. The original idea was for them to build a great base guitar that you could change and upgrade and modify it

the idea was you to buy better hardware if you wish, change the finish ect. So I think their plain wood look came from that

but like you I always though they looked unfinished and plain, I much rather these cool colors they are offering


----------



## gunch (Feb 5, 2017)

Definitely would an ML-2


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Feb 6, 2017)

Still, I remember the time when this forum was flooded with pictures of sanded rg-s.  . I myself spent 6 hours to get through sealer and paint followed by five coats of truoil. Still dig this bare wood look and feel and not many offer decent options in 500euro range. Back to topic: want to see 2017 specs and closeup pics already.


----------



## AmpAnon (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing these guitars in Canadian stores. There is some distribution online and I've often thought of pulling the trigger but I'd like to sit down with it first. 

Can anyone attest to the performance of the stock pups in the new range?


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 13, 2017)

Interesting that _anyone_ thought that weight was an issue with any of these guitars (as referenced in the video). My ML7T and several ML-1's that I've played were all super light.


----------



## Ji Sung (Feb 19, 2017)

That white ML-1 Pro has me hot and bothered.


----------



## TuffyKohler (Feb 20, 2017)

Spicypickles said:


> Interesting that _anyone_ thought that weight was an issue with any of these guitars (as referenced in the video). My ML7T and several ML-1's that I've played were all super light.



Had 2, both were absolute tanks.


----------



## oracles (Feb 20, 2017)

Apparently there's going to be some UK custom builds happening? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 21, 2017)

Really?!

Hmmmm. My particular one is about 6.5 lbs.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 21, 2017)

Spicypickles said:


> Interesting that _anyone_ thought that weight was an issue with any of these guitars (as referenced in the video). My ML7T and several ML-1's that I've played were all super light.



Yea, same for me. I have the Cap 10 America and an ML3 Trad and they're both pretty light. The ML3 is a bit heavier but it's also a super thick body comparatively.

I'm pretty psyched for the new line, personally. The neck and fretwork detail is the best I've seen in any guitar in their pricepoint.


----------



## Acme (Feb 22, 2017)

Have they ever thought about adding a chapman stick to their lineup?


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 22, 2017)

Let's home it goes better than my efforts to get Emmett Chapman's Stick Enterprises to carry chapstick (which still went better than Kiesel changing their name from their old one after I suggested to Jeff he sell Carvin' Boards for meats and vegetables, then he started building guitars full of bevels that make vegetables easier to chop on them).


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Feb 22, 2017)

Mordacain said:


> Yea, same for me. I have the Cap 10 America and an ML3 Trad and they're both pretty light. The ML3 is a bit heavier but it's also a super thick body comparatively.
> 
> I'm pretty psyched for the new line, personally. The neck and fretwork detail is the best I've seen in any guitar in their pricepoint.



ML3 trd is light ash body so it would not kill you

I found after 2 months of playing my ML-1 that the thing is too light
"swamp" ash version. 250gr sewed into the wide strap solved all problems I had with the axe. The light ash body didnt balance out the inline headstock and ebony fretboard.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 23, 2017)

> Let's home it goes better than my efforts to get Emmett Chapman's Stick Enterprises to carry chapstick (which still went better than Kiesel changing their name from their old one after I suggested to Jeff he sell Carvin' Boards for meats and vegetables, then he started building guitars full of bevels that make vegetables easier to chop on them).


 
lul


----------



## Philip N (Feb 23, 2017)

TuffyKohler said:


> Had 2, both were absolute tanks.



Got one from the original run and it's also heavy as balls. Easily the heaviest guitar I ever played. Still love it to pieces though.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 23, 2017)

Hope none of you fellas request a return 6 months after the fact due to weight discrepancy.


----------



## Seamus McFlanery (Feb 23, 2017)

I wonder if they changed the necks any. I got to go to one of their clinics/show off events and wasn't really a fan of the necks save for the ML-1 Pro.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Feb 24, 2017)

2016 ml-1 neck is a medium shallow C-shape 3-piece. A little thicker than wizard III which is available in most bigger shops. A little meatier/and wider) than LTD thin U. My ash ML-1 was apparently too light! After I sewed 250gr-s of sand into the straps lower portion all problems I had(many of them) dissapeared! So I vote for lighter guitars and the possibility to fine tune the weight balance myself.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 24, 2017)

Chapman never really caught my interest and just seemed like another generic, run-of-the-mill, made in Korea line of guitars. But that ML3 BEA and ML3 BEA Baritone might be calling my name once the company gets all the kinks in their production/manufacturing ironed out. I hope the feel and playability are good.


----------



## Meeotch (Apr 6, 2017)

New Chapman website is up!

https://www.chapmanguitars.co.uk/


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 6, 2017)

I really like what they did, but personally i don't like bound bodies except for ebmm axis. If they only did that ML-1 baritone with black-grey ash body without binding plus maple board plus ghostfret headstock (matching colors)...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 6, 2017)

Do I need new glasses or there are no 7-strings, nada!!!?


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 6, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Do I need new glasses or there are no 7-strings, nada!!!?







A-Branger said:


> in the FAQ post they did in Instagram/facebook, they say they are going to make a voting in the fuure for a lefty model and a 7 string. Now that people can see the full range and specs they would be able to vote which model would become a 7 string. First voting would be for leftys in March I believe?, so 7 string would have to wait a fair bit.


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 6, 2017)

Not enough Floyd Rose models.


----------



## -JeKo- (Apr 7, 2017)

Cool looking guitars but I'm not digging that knob placement.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 7, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Do I need new glasses or there are no 7-strings, nada!!!?



No new glasses needed. No 7s anymore. Some shops still have the discontinued ones in stock though, so I grabbed one before it was too late.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 7, 2017)

TedEH said:


> No new glasses needed. No 7s anymore. Some shops still have the discontinued ones in stock though, so I grabbed one before it was too late.



A-Branger's reply says they'll open voting for which models we like to see in 7-string format, but this means no 7-string for this year, maybe even the next as well.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 7, 2017)

If that means there's any chance of a GhostFret 7, I'm ok with this.


----------



## sezna (Apr 7, 2017)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I really like what they did, but personally i don't like bound bodies except for ebmm axis. If they only did that ML-1 baritone with black-grey ash body without binding plus maple board plus ghostfret headstock (matching colors)...



are they bound? my friend said it is a 5mm maple cap, but he might have been talking about rabea's sig model


----------



## PFlynn (Apr 8, 2017)

I really want to try that new ML-1 pro. They really nailed it with that one. I think I'll wait til after the pre-order when they're more readily available to see what kind of feedback people have on them. Spec-wise, they seem to be exactly what I'd want.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 8, 2017)

I'd kill for a 7 string ghost fret. Doubt that one will make the votes, though. That said, I really like the Chapman designs and would love to own one of pretty much any of them. They're about as straightforward as clones can get, but they somehow still manage to look nice and fresh. Perhaps it's the lack of pickup rings? I dunno, but I'd adore a ghost fret, V and/or a ML3.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 8, 2017)

Rabea's sig is prettttty nice.


----------



## Axewield31 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kinda hate being that guy, and I know they're pretty different things, but looking at the Chapman range really makes the Ormsby GTR run look pretty amazing.
They're from the same factory, but are QC'd in Australia, similar level specs (SS frets, hipshot hardware), pretty awesome pickups. Plus its multiscale soooo

I also just wouldn't buy one based on Rob Chapman as a person and the way he conducts himself in regards to his company. Whenever he replies to negative comments, he comes across to me as being super childish and unwilling to accept that his company could be doing something wrong, and often gives kinda bull.... reasoning to things (like the Brexit excuse mentioned earlier in this thread. Also saw a YouTube comment claiming that Chapman guitars are the highest spec guitars coming from WMI, which I'd argue is false, as above)

I could get behind the old range a lot more, and definitely feel like Rob's attitude toward what they were doing was a lot better, seeming to understand they weren't amazing and there were a lot of costs cut, but they were something generally solid and decently built at a good pricepoint.
But the market the new pro range is in is already super saturated with LTD, Schecter, and MIM Fender for the traditional stuff and they've lost their uniqueness in a big way, I think. Hell, the ML1 Modern is basically a KM6 with worse pickups and a tone knob at about the same price (I think?)

That's just me though. Willing to be told I'm wrong, of course.


And don't get me started on the bull.... he puts on YouTube or any of his bands and ....


----------



## Jeff (Apr 18, 2017)

The guitars themselves look cool, but the pricing is just nuts. They're out of their minds if they think their guitars are worth more than PRS SE's and Schecters.


----------



## manu80 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like the wylde guitars ! 
the old pricing was reasonable but more than 1000 euros euros for the new ghostfret or V? no thank you


----------



## Tisca (Apr 18, 2017)

The great value was their whole thing. All that talk about saving money with less middlemen. I guess they decided to pocket the difference and make them normal priced. Not sure how the Indonesian line is.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Apr 19, 2017)

manu80 said:


> Looks like the wylde guitars !
> the old pricing was reasonable but more than 1000 euros euros for the new ghostfret or V? no thank you



Agreed. Unfortunately.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 19, 2017)

Some of the signature pricing is kinda wack. how do you charge more then a holcomb. 

that said if their standard line is any good I'm definitely not complaining. The modern baritone is only 450. That's pretty good if the guitar doesn't suck.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 19, 2017)

they may have all/most of their specs up, with one exception. their nut size/string spacing, and the witch of their board.

i dont really care for the price. if it plays good, i'll pay whatever. 
yet, one reason why i've been running away from korean/chinese/indo guitars is their string spacings (so far, to my experience) has been narrow and i prefer wider.

i wonder why chapman doesn't have those specs up.




more than anything else though, the stainless steel frets is attracting me more. i cringe at having to buy a guitar worth more than a grand, and having to replace frets within a few years (my frets tend to age much faster than most other people. perhaps my sweat?), so i keep away from buying new guitars. and i kind of dont want to sell my carvin for that very reason. but if i can find a guitar with better play-ability and stainless steel frets as my carvin, i may entertain the thought.


----------



## lewis (Apr 19, 2017)

typical company imo.
Was putting out decent products for great prices, gets a bit of success because of that, now they are putting out models that are priced as high as ALLL the other companies doing the same thing, thus making them not feel as "original" any more and the novelty of them and their lower prices is a thing of the past.

They will get crap sales figures now compared to what they were doing before imo.


----------



## FrashyFroo (Apr 30, 2017)

The pricing on that Bea sig makes 1300 euros for a Schecter KM-7 seem reasonable. All the guitars in the pro range do come with a case though. They're not the best value available, but they're certainly not the worst. The ML3s are actually kind of a good deal.


----------



## mdeeRocks (May 1, 2017)

dirtool said:


> still can't stand the 12th inlay



Yeah, this and massive "Chapman" logo makes these guitars hard to market to anyone older than 15 years old, at least in the UK. They are doing decent job with the guitars though.


----------



## Ludgate (May 1, 2017)

Yea the 12th fret inlay and oversized logo on the headstock are acquired tastes, but this looks exactly like a T-shaped guitar that I would spec out myself.


----------



## iamtetsuo (May 1, 2017)

I'm not a Chapman fanboy, by any stretch, but I believe most of the people complaining here have never owned a Chapman guitar. Perhaps played one a few times but never actually owned one and got the feel etc.

Put simply, Chapman guitars are extremely well-made and reliable. I own a Chapman ML3-RC (pictured) and it's a solid screamer, with loads of tonal variations at my disposal. I own several mid-range-cost guitars, by bigger brands (pictured) and the Chapman easily holds it's own among them.

Now... This new Chapman range seems even better than the last generation of guitars! They have more features, more colour options and just seem all around higher quality. With that being the case, why wouldn't they increase the cost?? Chapman guitars isn't a charity for all the entitled guitar forum dwellers... It's a business that sells a quality product in exchange for money... If you can't understand the simple economics of that, then you don't live in the real world.


----------



## chandler1389 (May 1, 2017)

Why is the ml1 pro 200 pounds dearer than the ml3, and the ml2 300 ?


----------



## marcwormjim (May 2, 2017)

iamtetsuo said:


> I'm not a Chapman fanboy, by any stretch, but I believe most of the people complaining here have never owned a Chapman guitar. Perhaps played one a few times but never actually owned one and got the feel etc.
> 
> Put simply, Chapman guitars are extremely well-made and reliable. I own a Chapman ML3-RC (pictured) and it's a solid screamer, with loads of tonal variations at my disposal. I own several mid-range-cost guitars, by bigger brands (pictured) and the Chapman easily holds it's own among them.
> 
> Now... This new Chapman range seems even better than the last generation of guitars! They have more features, more colour options and just seem all around higher quality. With that being the case, why wouldn't they increase the cost?? Chapman guitars isn't a charity for all the entitled guitar forum dwellers... It's a business that sells a quality product in exchange for money... If you can't understand the simple economics of that, then you don't live in the real world.



I recommend sending Jeffbro a friend request. 

Your point seems to be that those criticizing the brand's fiscal decisions require ownership of or experience with the product range sufficient to "get the feel" before weighing in credibly. The rest of your post is an advertisement for the brand, based on owning _one_.

I don't want to live in the real world as you define it - Too much nonsense, not enough Muppet babies.


----------

